# Problem compiling php5-dba on 7.4



## gregober (Feb 13, 2012)

Hello, 

I have a problem installing the php5-dba on my 7.4-p3 system. 
It looks like there is a problem in the portâ€¦ 




```
swell:root 11:03:01 /usr/ports/lang/php5-extensions # portmaster -di php5-dba

===>>> Currently installed version: php5-dba-5.3.5
===>>> Port directory: /usr/ports/databases/php5-dba

===>>> Gathering distinfo list for installed ports

===>>> Launching 'make checksum' for databases/php5-dba in background
===>>> Gathering dependency list for databases/php5-dba from ports
===>>> Initial dependency check complete for databases/php5-dba

===>>> Starting build for databases/php5-dba <<<===

===>>> All dependencies are up to date

===>  Cleaning for php5-dba-5.3.10

===>>> Waiting on fetch & checksum for databases/php5-dba <<<===
===>  License check disabled, port has not defined LICENSE
===>  Found saved configuration for php5-dba-5.3.8


===>  License check disabled, port has not defined LICENSE
===>  Found saved configuration for php5-dba-5.3.8
===>  Extracting for php5-dba-5.3.10
=> SHA256 Checksum OK for php-5.3.10.tar.bz2.
===>  Patching for php5-dba-5.3.10
===>  Applying FreeBSD patches for php5-dba-5.3.10
===>   php5-dba-5.3.10 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/phpize - found
===>   php5-dba-5.3.10 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/autoconf-2.68 - found
===>  PHPizing for php5-dba-5.3.10
Configuring for:
PHP Api Version:         20090626
Zend Module Api No:      20090626
Zend Extension Api No:   220090626
configure.in:3: warning: prefer named diversions
configure.in:3: warning: prefer named diversions
===>  Configuring for php5-dba-5.3.10
checking for grep that handles long lines and -e... /usr/bin/grep
checking for egrep... /usr/bin/grep -E
checking for a sed that does not truncate output... /usr/bin/sed
checking whether the C compiler works... yes
checking for C compiler default output file name... a.out
checking for suffix of executables... 
checking whether we are cross compiling... no
checking for suffix of object files... o
checking whether we are using the GNU C compiler... yes
checking whether cc accepts -g... yes
checking for cc option to accept ISO C89... none needed
checking how to run the C preprocessor... cpp
checking for icc... no
checking for suncc... no
checking whether cc understands -c and -o together... yes
checking for system library directory... lib
checking if compiler supports -R... yes
checking build system type... amd64-portbld-freebsd7.4
checking host system type... amd64-portbld-freebsd7.4
checking target system type... amd64-portbld-freebsd7.4
checking for PHP prefix... /usr/local
checking for PHP includes... -I/usr/local/include/php -I/usr/local/include/php/main -I/usr/local/include/php/TSRM -I/usr/local/include/php/Zend -I/usr/local/include/php/ext
 -I/usr/local/include/php/ext/date/lib
checking for PHP extension directory... /usr/local/lib/php/20090626
checking for PHP installed headers prefix... /usr/local/include/php
checking if debug is enabled... no
checking if zts is enabled... no
checking for re2c... no
configure: WARNING: You will need re2c 0.13.4 or later if you want to regenerate PHP parsers.
checking for gawk... no
checking for nawk... nawk
checking if nawk is broken... no
checking for QDBM support... no
checking for GDBM support... no
checking for NDBM support... no
checking for Berkeley DB4 support... no
checking for Berkeley DB3 support... no
checking for Berkeley DB2 support... no
checking for DB1 support... no
checking for DBM support... no
checking for CDB support... no
checking for INI File support... no
checking for FlatFile support... no
checking whether to enable DBA interface... no
checking for ld used by cc... /usr/bin/ld
checking if the linker (/usr/bin/ld) is GNU ld... yes
checking for /usr/bin/ld option to reload object files... -r
checking for BSD-compatible nm... /usr/bin/nm -B
checking whether ln -s works... yes
checking how to recognize dependent libraries... pass_all
checking for ANSI C header files... yes
checking for sys/types.h... yes
checking for sys/stat.h... yes
checking for stdlib.h... yes
checking for string.h... yes
checking for memory.h... yes
checking for strings.h... yes
checking for inttypes.h... yes
checking for stdint.h... yes
checking for unistd.h... yes
checking dlfcn.h usability... yes
checking dlfcn.h presence... yes
checking for dlfcn.h... yes
checking the maximum length of command line arguments... (cached) 262144
checking command to parse /usr/bin/nm -B output from cc object... ok
checking for objdir... .libs
checking for ar... ar
checking for ranlib... ranlib
checking for strip... strip
checking if cc supports -fno-rtti -fno-exceptions... no
checking for cc option to produce PIC... -fPIC
checking if cc PIC flag -fPIC works... yes
checking if cc static flag -static works... yes
checking if cc supports -c -o file.o... yes
checking whether the cc linker (/usr/bin/ld) supports shared libraries... yes
checking whether -lc should be explicitly linked in... no
checking dynamic linker characteristics... freebsd7.4 ld.so
checking how to hardcode library paths into programs... immediate
checking whether stripping libraries is possible... yes
checking if libtool supports shared libraries... yes
checking whether to build shared libraries... yes
checking whether to build static libraries... no

creating libtool
appending configuration tag "CXX" to libtool
checking whether the c++ linker (/usr/bin/ld) supports shared libraries... yes
checking for c++ option to produce PIC... 
checking if c++ static flag  works... yes
checking if c++ supports -c -o file.o... yes
checking whether the c++ linker (/usr/bin/ld) supports shared libraries... yes
checking dynamic linker characteristics... freebsd7.4 ld.so
(cached) (cached) checking how to hardcode library paths into programs... unsupported
shtool:mkdir:Error: invalid number of arguments (at least 1 expected)
shtool:mkdir:Hint:  run `./build/shtool mkdir -h' or `man shtool' for details
configure: creating ./config.status
config.status: creating config.h
===>  Building for php5-dba-5.3.10
Build complete.
Don't forget to run 'make test'.

===>>> Creating a backup package for old version php5-dba-5.3.5
===>  Installing for php5-dba-5.3.10
===>   Generating temporary packing list
===>  Checking if databases/php5-dba already installed
install: /usr/ports/databases/php5-dba/work/php-5.3.10/ext/dba/modules/dba.so: No such file or directory
*** Error code 71

Stop in /usr/ports/databases/php5-dba.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/databases/php5-dba.

===>>> A backup package for php5-dba-5.3.5 should
       be located in /usr/ports/packages/portmaster-backup

===>>> Installation of php5-dba-5.3.10 (databases/php5-dba) failed
===>>> Aborting update


===>>> You can restart from the point of failure with this command line:
       portmaster <flags> databases/php5-dba
```



Any help will be welcome. 


Sincerely yours.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Feb 13, 2012)

If you can get by with the default port options (see databases/php5-dba), install the package for now, and contact the maintainer (also available from the link) to report this problem, so they can fix it or bump it upstream.


----------



## gregober (Feb 13, 2012)

*[solved]Problem compiling php5-dba on 7.4*

In order to avoid the compile problem I had to select one of the available options in the *make config*. Selecting none will cause the problem. 

Then it compiles smootly. 


Thanks.


----------

